# Khs Navigator Mk11



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone have any wrist shots or experience on this piece? Can't wear my Marathon Navigators as I want to keep those clean. So simply looking for lightweight tritium beater to use when mountain biking with the guys etc. I know there are cheaper ones but for some reason I like this piece. Thanks guys


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

ive got a limited edition unterwaser which i just put on a ken danks nato

dont think you would be disapointed


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very orange









so no MK11 branded owners here?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

yep first time ive had a orange watch but it was a good price

prefer the style of the mk 2, but its the same watch except for details............................


----------

